# Rsync error in socket & Broken pipe



## Vovas (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi all!

I have some problems with net/rsync synchronize:

```
2013/12/04 00:23:29 [29241] rsync: [sender] write error: Broken pipe (32)
2013/12/04 00:23:29 [29241] rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at io.c(837) [sender=3.1.0]
```
My crontab:

```
# crontab -l
0 2 * * * root rsync -urlogt --password-file=/usr/local/etc/rsyncd.scrt proliant@server.info::all /storage/backup/server.info
```
This error occur each startup around 30 minutes working.
===========New info=============

```
last pid: 34943;  load averages:  1.00,  1.02,  1.00                                        up 3+13:32:32  16:44:47
41 processes:  2 running, 39 sleeping
CPU: 12.9% user,  0.0% nice, 87.1% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
Mem: 492M Active, 84M Inact, 216M Wired, 21M Cache, 111M Buf, 169M Free
Swap: 3072M Total, 76M Used, 2995M Free, 2% Inuse

  PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    TIME   WCPU COMMAND
28958 root          1 102    0 15104K  1444K RUN     42.9H 100.00% rsync
  800 mysql        25  20    0   688M   413M select   2:23  0.00% mysqld
  472 _dhcp         1  20    0 12032K  1180K select   0:16  0.00% dhclient
  826 root          1  20    0 14176K  1372K kqread   0:11  0.00% dovecot
  840 root          1  20    0   105M 10404K select   0:10  0.00% httpd
17151 _pflogd       1  20    0 12220K  1228K bpf      0:08  0.00% pflogd
34921 gsidorov      1  20    0   246M 56492K accept   0:04  0.00% php-cgi
  832 root          1  20    0 46780K  2288K select   0:04  0.00% sshd
  828 root          1  20    0 36192K  3084K kqread   0:03  0.00% dovecot-auth
20827 root          1  20    0 66788K  4120K select   0:03  0.00% proftpd
32550 root          1  20    0   105M 10468K select   0:02  0.00% httpd
  592 root          1   1    0 12028K  1060K select   0:01  0.00% syslogd
34879 www          22  20    0   135M 16420K kqread   0:01  0.00% httpd
  858 root          1  42    0 14124K  1152K nanslp   0:01  0.00% cron
34366 heisenberg    1  20    0 72036K  6720K select   0:00  0.00% sshd
34938 gsidorov      1  37    0   234M 31156K accept   0:00  0.00% php-cgi
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Dec 6, 2013)

Does that work outside of cron?  I don't recognize the syntax, particularly the :all part.  What are you trying to back up on the source server?


----------



## Vovas (Dec 6, 2013)

junovitch said:
			
		

> Does that work outside of cron?  I don't recognize the syntax, particularly the :all part.  What are you trying to back up on the source server?


:all is:

```
[all]
        uid = root
        path = /
        read only = yes
        list = yes
        auth users = proliant
        secrets file = /usr/local/etc/rsyncd.scrt
        comment = whole data
```
I back up the entire system. The problem was with my PF configuration. When PF is disabled, rsync works fine. Thanks for the help!


----------

